# Italy Serie A 19-20 Dec



## OddsPoster (Dec 14, 2009)

19 Dec 16:00 Bologna v Atalanta  2.20 3.00 3.25 +17  
19 Dec 18:45 Fiorentina v AC Milan  2.50 3.00 2.80 +17  
20 Dec 13:00 Genoa v Bari  1.83 3.25 4.20 +17  
20 Dec 13:00 Juventus v Catania  1.30 4.50 10.00 +17  
20 Dec 13:00 Livorno v Sampdoria  2.80 3.00 2.50 +17  
20 Dec 13:00 Napoli v Chievo  1.83 3.25 4.20 +17  
20 Dec 13:00 Palermo v Siena  1.61 3.40 5.50 +17  
20 Dec 13:00 Roma v Parma  1.66 3.40 5.00 +17  
20 Dec 13:00 Udinese v Cagliari  2.10 3.20 3.25 +17  
20 Dec 18:45 Inter Milan v Lazio  1.40 4.00 7.50


----------



## wavefunction (Dec 18, 2009)

20 Dec 13:00 Roma v Parma *1.66* 3.40 5.00  

20 Dec 13:00 Genoa v Bari *1.83* 3.25 4.20 

I was gonna play those two pairs in system 3 out of 4. What do you guys think about it?


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 18, 2009)

wavefunction said:
			
		

> 20 Dec 13:00 Roma v Parma *1.66* 3.40 5.00
> 
> 20 Dec 13:00 Genoa v Bari *1.83* 3.25 4.20
> 
> I was gonna play those two pairs in system 3 out of 4. What do you guys think about it?


I dont trust Roma and Bojinov is in great form, I didnt follow the last matches of Parma though.


----------



## wavefunction (Dec 18, 2009)

wow, I played that only because Roma is my favourite club in Italy  :mrgreen: 

Aand about last matches of Parma:

PARMA  	-  	BOLOGNA  	2 - 1
GENOA 	- 	PARMA 	2 - 2
PARMA 	- 	NAPOLI 	1 - 1
FIORENTINA 	- 	PARMA 	2 - 3
PARMA 	- 	CHIEVO VERONA 	2 - 0
AC MILAN 	- 	PARMA 	2 - 0
PARMA 	- 	BARI 	2 - 0
ATALANTA 	- 	PARMA 	3 - 1


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 18, 2009)

Not bad results for Parma, they lost last round so now maybe at least a point?


----------

